# دعوة عامة وعاجلة لكل الإخوة



## صبري النجار (2 أكتوبر 2005)

إخواني الأحباء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بخصوص قسم العناية باللغة العربية ، أستشير سيادتم في التالي:

أن نترك جانباً الألفاظ الدارجة - العامية ، في حواراتنا العلمية ، مثل خوش ( الكويتية) و ماكو (العراقية) و دلوقت (المصرية) و أبيك - أبغاك (الخليجيتين) و باش (الجزائرية)
أن نتبادل فيما بيننا النصح في اللغة. فكل من يرى خطأً في الأسلوب أو النحو أو الصرف او الإملاء ، يوجه أخاه بهدوء ، وعلينا جميعاً أن يتسع صدرنا للتصحيح. وهذا هو أهم شرط لنجاح المنتدى في الإثراء اللغوي ورفع مستوى التخاطب. وللعلم فقد تركت أحد المنتديات بسبب ضيق صدر بعض أعضائه بالتصحيح!!
أن تزداد المشاركات اللغوية في هذا القسم سواء أكانت عن اللغة نفسها ( أيّ لغة) أو الآداب من شعر و نثر أو الأخطاء اللغوية الشائعة أو أخبار المجامع اللغوية وما تخرج به علينا من مصطلحات هندسية جديدة ، أوإقتراح باختصارات جديدة (وما أحوجنا إليها) .
فما رأيكم ؟ أرجو سماع تعليقاتكم

وفي انتظار ردكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
صبري النجـــار


----------



## جاسر (2 أكتوبر 2005)

[frame=13 70] وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,, 

عندما يتحاور العربي في لغة أجنبية يحاول قدر الإمكان أن يخفي ضعفه فيها
من ثم يجتهد في دراستها وممارستها لعله يتميز فيها وبها!!
والنتيجة تختلف تماماً إن كانت لغة تحاوره العربية فهو لا يتردد في بيان ضعفه
الشديد فيها ولذا على الآخر أن (يتكلم عربي=يعني عامي)!!
وهذا أعتقد حال شريحة كبيرة حتى شريحة أساتذة الجامعات [ أستاذ جامعي
يسال الطلبه عن كلمة أجنبية: وش تسمونها إِنتم؟ ]

أنا في رأيك الأول ( ولا باس إن الواحد يسدح له كلمة عامية  والا ثنتين والا ثلاث )

وأنا في رأيك الثاني 100%

وفي رأيك الثالث ( الأخطاء اللغوية الشائعة, وقواعد اللغة العربية, والإملاء ...)


شهرك مبارك أخي القدير صبري 
ودمت بخير وعافية 
[/frame]


----------



## صبري النجار (3 أكتوبر 2005)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الحبيب جاسر ( بمعنى جسور )
وكل عام وكل الإخوة بالمنتدى بكل خير أعاد الله علينا الشهر الكريم وقد انضوى المسلمون تحت لواءٍ واحدٍ لتعود لهم العزة على أعدائهم والسيادة في الأرض 
أخوك: صبري النجــار


----------



## ابو مهدي (9 أكتوبر 2005)

لابد لنا ان نتداول باللغة العربيه الفصحى لانها هي الهوية


----------



## ابو مهدي (9 أكتوبر 2005)

ولا بد من تعريب العلوم اكراما لديننا 
وما راي حضرتكم بايجاد استحداث شىء من هذا القبيل


----------



## ازهر (9 أكتوبر 2005)

*اخواني الاعزاء*
*لابد لنا بل واجب علينا ان نستخدم لغتنا العربيه الفصحى لانها هويتنا اولا ولا اعتقد ان هناك اخ عربي لايفهم كل كلماتها*
*وفقنا الله جميعا لخدمه من يحتاج معونه اخوانه ولا بخيل الا بخيل العلم*
*واشكر الاخ النجار واعتقد انه كان موفق في طرحه*


----------



## م.الـحـربي (12 أكتوبر 2005)

جزاك الله خير ...

نعم لابد منا الى العودة الى لغتنا الام لغة القران ونشكر المشرف العام على هذا الموضوع والى هذا التوجيه المبارك . واسال الله لنا وله وللاخوه كلهم التوفيق.


----------



## aladeli (13 أكتوبر 2005)

لا بد من التقيد باللغة الفصحى (الأصلية)، لفائدة الجميع، وشكر للمشرف على طرح هذا الموضوع.


----------



## هاوي العمارة (15 أكتوبر 2005)

اشكركم على المحافظه على قيمة اللغة العربية الفصحى في المنتدى 

[glint]وكل عام وانتم بخير[/glint]


----------



## عمروعلى3 (18 أكتوبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان الله واحد
والدين عند الله واحد
ورسول الاسلام واحد
والكتاب الحق واحد
واللغه العربيه فى كل بلاد العرب واحده
وهى التى تجمعنا وتضمنا فلماذا نصر نحن على التفرق والتشتت بعاميات او بلهجات او ماشابه ؟
بالله عليكم انقذوا لغه القران قبل ما يحدث مالا يحمد عقباه وانا اتحدث اليكم من مصر بعدما ظهرت لغه حديثه يقال عنها انها لغه الشباب واقل ما اقوله عنها انها لغه خسيسه لا ترقى الينا كعرب
وكل الشكر لمن يساهم فى هذا الاتجاه العظيم
بارك الله لنا فيكم


----------



## justice (26 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولا اهنئكم جميعا على افتتاح هذا القسم بمنتدانا الغالى 

واقسم بالله ان هذة الفكرة كانت تراودنى دائما ولكننى عندما وجدتها هنا .. فى بيتنا ... فرحت كثيرا وقررت ان اكون بإذن الله من المشاركين المتفانيين بهذا القسم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## Ranoosh (27 أكتوبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ......
فعلاً لا بد لنا أن نلتزم باللغة الفصحى ... فهناك الكثير من الألفاظ العاميّة غير مفهومة فكل بلد لها لهجتها ...
لكننا نفهم اللغة العربية الفصحى ...
أعتقد ان هناك خوف من الكتابة بالفصحي ,,, أعتقد سنقع في كثير من الاخطاء سواء في الكتابة أو التشكلي ... لا شك أن اللغة العربية هي أصعب اللغات ...
لكنّها لغة قراءننا الكريم ... الحمدلله 
أنا مع الفكرة 100 %
والسلام عليكم


----------



## صبري النجار (7 نوفمبر 2005)

شكراً للأخوة الأعزاء أبو مهدي و زاهر و م.الحربي و aledeli و هاوي عمارة و amrali3 و justice و Ranoosh على مساهماتهم الطيبة الصادقة الغيورة على لغتنا باعتبارها جزء من هويتنا.

وتعليقاً على قول الأخ Ranoosh
لا شك أن اللغة العربية هي أصعب اللغات ..
أقول له هل تعرفت على الصعوبة البالغة التي يواجهها الصينيون واليابانيون في استخدام رموز / صور (وليس أحرف) لغتهم في الآلة الكاتبة أو الحاسبات؟
هل تعرف كم ألف رمز تحتاجه لقراءة كتاب ديني عندهم ؟ أعتقد ما يزيد على ثلاثين ألف رمز 
ألم يعفنا الله من هذا البلاء ؟ 
ألا تعلم أن هناك محاولات عندهم - لم تتم بعد - لتبسيط الكتابة عندهم ولكن حفاظهم على هويتهم يمنعهم.
ما رأيك في الإعراب في اللغة الألمانية والذي ينعكس على أداة التعريف؟
فأدوات التعريف عندهم كما يلي:
للمفرد المذكر Der
للمفرد المؤنث Die
للمفرد المحايد Das
وهذا في حالة الفاعل (Nominativ) فقط

أما في حالة المفعول به (Akkusativ) فأدوات التعريف كما يلي:
للمفرد المذكر Den
للمفرد المؤنث Die
للمفرد المحايد Das
أما في حالة القابل (Dativ) وهي نوع خاص من المفعول به - عافانا الله منه في العربية - فأدوات التعريف كما يلي:
للمفرد المذكر Dem
للمفرد المؤنث Der
للمفرد المحايد Dem
أما في حالة المضاف إليه (Genetiv) فأدوات التعريف تختلف عما ذكر

كل هذا للمـــفـــرد فــــقــــط !!!!!!
أما الجمع فله أدوات أخرى
ومن ثم كيف نتصور أن اللغة العربية أصعب اللغات .. رغم أنها هي اللغة الوحيدة على وجه الأرض التي يحفظ كثير من الناس - من غير المتحدثين بها - كتاباً كاملاً من مئات الصفحات بالعربية
وهذا ما نراه في صدر حفاظ كتاب الله الكريم من مسلمي إندونيسيا وماليزيا وباكستان بل في روسيا وفي التركستان الشرقية ( سينكيــانغ Sinkyang) غربي الصين وذلك في آسيا ، وغانا ونيجيريا ومالي في افريقيا 
أذكر لي كتاباً واحداً على وجه الأرض يحفظه أحد من غير المتحدثين بلغته ..

شكرأ ومعذرة عن انقطاعي فترة طويلة بسبب عطل في الحاسب عندي.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
صبري النجــار


----------



## صبري النجار (7 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي الحبيب justice

أيهما أقدم تارخياُ 
كلمة قسطاس في القرآن الكريم 
أم كلمة justice
هل لفت انتباهك العلاقة بينهما ؟
صبري النجار


----------



## MOHAMMED SS (8 نوفمبر 2005)

بد من التقيد باللغة الفصحى (الأصلية)، لفائدة الجميع، وشكر للمشرف على طرح هذا الموضوع.


----------



## Arch_M (20 ديسمبر 2005)

اللغة العربية الفصحى هي اللغة الام ولغة القران ارجو ان نحاول استخدامها قدر المستطاع
وشكرا لكم


----------



## صبري النجار (20 ديسمبر 2005)

أخي الكريم Arch-M
وكل الإخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع
ردودكم مشجعة :12: وآراؤكم جميعها متفقة على استخدام لغة القرآن ونبذ الألفاظ الدارجة العامية
ولكن، هل تشاركون جميعاً في التناصح فيما بيننا ؟
هل نتوقع منكم مشاركة كريمة للتعليق على الأخطاء اللغوية ( الإملائية والأسلوبية والنحوية ) ؟
أم نترك الأمر على كاهل شخصٍ واحد :3: بعينه ؟؟

والمولى سبحانه وتعالى مدح أمتنا بــقوله تعالى: "ـكنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس، تـــــأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر"

فهل نأمر بعضنا بعضا بالمعروف في أُمورِ لغـةِ قرآننــا الكريم ؟
وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم
أخوكم صبري النجار


----------



## Justinian (1 يناير 2006)

صبري النجار قال:


> شكراً للأخوة الأعزاء أبو مهدي و زاهر و م.الحربي و aledeli و هاوي عمارة و amrali3 و justice و Ranoosh على مساهماتهم الطيبة الصادقة الغيورة على لغتنا باعتبارها جزء من هويتنا.
> 
> وتعليقاً على قول الأخ Ranoosh
> لا شك أن اللغة العربية هي أصعب اللغات ..
> ...


sorry for not writing in arabic (i have to buy me an arabic keyboard soon)...
Arabic is one of the most complicated languages, that's a fact... 
you spoke about german and wanted to show us how difficult it can be... but i msut say you that german is much easier than arabic... even chinese and japanese are easier, and here I'm not speaking about the writing, Writing is in my opinion a diffrent topic, i have a small idea about chinese and japanese and i think they are not more difficult than arabic... 
it may be have different reasons, but i never saw a politician (expect the arabs) making mistakes during his speech... the profs in the universities or the presenter on tv are not doing better...


----------



## المهندس هاني (1 يناير 2006)

أنا في رأيك الثاني 100%


----------



## وجدي_1405 (1 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
الى الاخوة : 
جزاكم الله خير على رفع قيمة اللغة العربية ( لكن الواقع يفرض على كل شخص من أي ديانة دخل للاسلام حديثاً أن يتعلم القران باللغة الام ( العربية ) قال تعالى ( انا انزلناه قران عربيا ) ولن يتم فهمة بأي لغة أخرى غيرها , حتى المستشرقين الذين يريدون تشوية الاسلام يتعلمون العربية أيضا المترجمين في أعضاء الكونغرس و مكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي و وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية وووو......الخ الذين يريدون المساس بالدين الاسلامي يتعلمون العربية مننا و من غيرنا وهكذا ....الخ .
الزبدة من الكلام أن اللغة العربية هي أساس للمتعلمين اللغات و لكن النصارى يرفضون الاعتراف بها لاسباب كثيرة جداً . 
لكن الواجب علينا تعليم ديننا و لغتنا للصغير و الكبير في بلادنا أولاً لانة يوجد أناس لايعرفون كيف هي الفصحى ووو...الخ ثانيا تعليم من نستطيع من المسلمين الجدد و هذا الواجب أتركوه للأهل الدعوة جزاهم الله خير أعانهم و جزاء الله فاعلة. )

بالنسبة للغات الاخرى فهي أسهل بكثير من العربية وأسالوا المجربين الذين تعلموا و هاجروا من غير تعليم لغة البلد الاخر. 

آسف على الاطالة .


----------



## صبري النجار (1 يناير 2006)

*أخي الكريم *Justinian
على رَسـلِك
يبدو أنك تعتز بأسماء أباطرة الرومان، فقد كان جوستينيان في عهد إمرئ القيس (حينما قُتل أبوه) في الجزيرة العربية ، الذي نعتز نحن بأشعاره كتراثٍ للغتنا التي فضلها الله على لغات العالم.
إن كنت تتحدث عن الأخطاء فما تقول في إحدى أشهر الصحف البريطانية في الخطأ التالي:http://news.ft.com/home/europe




Soldiers disperse protesters in Andizhan, Uzbekistan, amid attempts to prevents an uprising in the east

من يصدق هذا الخطأ اللغوي في كلمة (to prevents ) في الصحيفة اللندنية
Financial Ttimes 





صبري النجــار
إن كنت تتحدث عن صعوبة التفاهم، فقد شكا إلي كثيرٍ من النمساويون في مقاطعة (Steiermark) (ولغتهم المانية) حينما كنت أتدرب في مصنع هناك عام 1974 أن مقاطعة تيرول يصعب فهم كلام أهلها، في حين أن تعداد النمسا كلها صغير!
وفي المانيا يشتكون من لهجة ولاية بايرن Bayern (واسمها بالإنكليزية بافاريا وعاصمتها ميونخ) ولا يتفاهمون بسهولة مع أهلها. وهناك لكل ولاية لهجة ألمانية مختلفة. وكلمة يوم السبت لايتفق على تسيميتها الألمان، فبعضهم يسميه (Samstag) وبعضهم يقول (Sonnabend).
أما الدانمرك ذات الخمسة ملايين، فلا يتفاهم جنوبها مع شمالها إلا باللغة الكلاسيكية (أي الفصحى) فقط. أي لصعوبة التفاهم بلهجاتهم المحلية. 
أما العرب فحتى لو تكلم احدهم بلهجته السورية أو المصرية أو الحجازية ، فإن أخاه في ليبيا والسودان والعراق، يفهمه،
ولا تنس أن هناك شرائط فيديو لمطربات مغربيات ولبنانيات وسوريات وتونسيات يغنين بلهجة قاهرية ليسمعهن جمهور خارج القاهرة، مثل شريط "ليالي جرش". فأي تكامل وتوافق هذا الذي لا تجده قي لهجات العالم؟ 
أما لو تكلم أي عربي بالفصحى فالدول الإثنتين والعشرين تفهمه في كلامه وكتابته..
إن كنت تتحدث عن صعوبة الدراسة، فماذا تقول في إمرأة المانية تعد دراسة دكتوراه في قراءة حمزة والكسائي للقرآن الكريم، 
وماذا تقول في المستشرقين الغربيين والشرقيين ؟
ودعني أذكر اللغة الصينية مرة أُخرى لأُؤكد لسيادتكم أنها لغة كتابة رموز أَكثر منها أحرف ومفردات، ولذا تجد أن الشمالي يقرأ خطاب الجنوبي ولكنهما إذا تقابلا فإن كلاً منهما ينطق رموز اللغة بأسلوب مختلف مما يمنع التفاهم الشفهي بينهما. فهل هذه الصعوبات نجدها في لغتنا ؟
أما إن كنت تتحدث عمن لم يحسن التعلم ولم يتقن الحديث بها، فهذا امر آخر
والله أعلم
صبري النجار


----------



## جاسر (1 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

05:46 Pm كتبت مشاركة بحروف عربية

بعدها بـدقائق

06:03 Pm لا تستطيع الكتابة في اللغة العربية!


----------



## وجدي_1405 (1 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
النجار :
أولاً : جزاك الله خير 
ثانيا ً:
لا تفهمني غلط .
أنا أعتز للرومانين (ههههههههههه).
أنا قصدي من كلامي أن اللغة العربية لها أصل و تاريخ عريق وو ...الخ لكن الاستهزاء الحاصل من بني جنسنا علية و التقصير فيها ماذا تقول فيها .
ووالواجب علينا أن نتمسك بها أكثر فأكثر هذا قصدي...
الدليل : ماذا تعني لك كلمة قرطابة وهي بالفصحى ؟


----------



## وجدي_1405 (1 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة 
جاسر :
ترى أنا على الجهتين ( عند الكتابة و المحادثة )
لكن الاكثر اللغة العربية حتى عندما أتكلم مع الاخر بالانجليزية أحاول أن أجعله يتكلم بالعربية وأن كان السلام فقط .


----------



## صبري النجار (2 يناير 2006)

يا أخ وجدي
وجهت حديثي عن أباطرة الرومان للأخ جوستينيان
فلماذا جاء الرد من سيادتكم وبهذه السخرية ؟
وما هي قرطابة
صبري



wajdi_1405 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> النجار :
> أولاً : جزاك الله خير
> ...


----------



## سعيد حرب (2 يناير 2006)

[grade=00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082] 
[frame=11 70] [glint] ما اجمل من لغة القرآن[/glint] [/frame] 
[/grade]


----------



## الشامسي (19 فبراير 2006)

كلنا نحب اللغة العربية ....
غير أننا نجد صعوبة في استخداماتنا اليومية ... وبصراحة لا أستطيع الالتزام باستخدام الفصحى في مشاركاتي ... مش رفضاً لاستخدامها لكني أجد صعوبة كبيرة وبدل ما تاخذ المشاركة دقيقتين راح تاخذ عشر دقايق ... سامحوني 
وخلوا كل واحد على راحته ...


----------



## جاسر (19 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم

أخي الشامسي ألم نكن نواجه صعوبة عندما بدأنا تعلم كتابة الحروف الهجائية!
لا تقل صعب حتى تحاول على الأقل جرّب حدد مدة زمنية اسبوع اثنان أقل أكثر
لا تكتب الا بقواعد العربية ( وبعدها قرر )
( _ومش_ ضروري تطبق كل قواعد الإعراب والإملاء )

حاول ودمت بخير


----------



## نسيـم الليـل (13 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خير ...
صدقت اخي

واشكر لك اقتراحك

وامتنى من المولى القدير ان نكون عند حسن الظن من الجميع

تقبل مني الورد والكادي


----------



## eng.abdelrahman (30 مايو 2006)

نعم يجيب علينا الاعتناء بلغتنا الأم ونشرها فليس الانجليز والفرنسيين بأحسن منا


----------



## مفاعل_نووي (2 يونيو 2006)

الإخوة الأعزاء،
اللغة هي الدماغ الذي يفكر به المرء. وهي التي تجمع القوم أو تفرقهم. 
غنى و فصاحة اللغة يقاس به تفكير الانسان و مدى تطوره و فهمه للحياة. فتفكير العربي الناطق بالفصحى ينتج عن حوار مع نفسه باللغة العربية و هو مختلف عن تفكير الاخرين من الأمم الأخرى من الإفرنجة..
لذلك يحرص الأعداء و المستدمرون على محو آثار لغة بلد دخلوه، حتى يتمكنوا من عقل الشعوب و يسيطروا عليها.
ذلك هو الحاصل لذي نحياه اليوم ؛ فقد استعجم على العرب لسانهم ، واصبحوا يتكلمون لهجات متخلفة جدا.:68: 
اللغة العربية أجمل و احسن لغة طورها العرب الشعراء ، بصفتهم عاشوا مع الطبيعة القاسية الجميلة في الوقت ذاته، فأصبحت لهم ملكة في الألفاظ و المعاني ، وصار الكلام فيهم له عبرة ووزن ثقيل لمعرفتهم بأن الكلام نابع من قرارات النفس..حتى انشد فيهم الشاعر قوله:
كم معان غابت بمغان *** وجمال اخفاه ذاك الضريح
العربي قديما لا يجد صعوبة في التعبير عن أحاسيسه و كل ما يراه وما قد يغيب عنه..لدى آمن العرب بالغيب أحسن من كل الأمم ((...كنتم خير أمة ....وتؤمنون بالله))الآية.
انظر معي الى المعلقات التي كان العرب يعتزون بها فيجعلونها على الكعبة. وانظر معي لقول الشنفرى:
بنوا قومي اقيموا صدور مطيكم *** فاني لقوم سواكم لأميل
و قول امرئ القيس الأول:
قفانبك من ذكرى حبيب ومنزل *** بسقط اللوى بين الدخول فحومل
ثم ارجع البصر و انظر لبلاغة القرآن الكريم الذي هو كلام الله رب العالمين بحق، فوصف الله اللسان العربي المبين في قوله: (( ...لسان الذي يلحدون اليه أعجمي و هذا لسان عربي مبين...).:13:
أحد أهم عوامل تخلف العرب بعد سقوط الخلافة هو فقدانهم للغة العربية ،بعد دخول الأعاجم الإسلام و كيد الأعداء. والدليل هو تقدم العرب في العلوم و الحياة و الفنون قبل سقوط الخلافة.


----------



## المهندس طريف (10 يونيو 2006)

انا من العراق وبصراحة انا اميل الى المصطلحات العربيه الفصحى وذالك للدلالة على مقدار الثقافة التي يمتلكها صاحبها وبصراحة وبدون غرور انا افظل استخدام اللغة الفصحى في التحاور فيما بيننا وذالك لنميز انفسنا عن غيرنا من الأشخاص لما تعنيه الهندسة من الثقافة والرقي . لأن بناء الحظارات وتقدمها تعتمد بصورة رايسية على البناء . مع الشكر والتقدير 

اخوكم المهندس طريف عبد الجبار


----------



## خالد صديق (19 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وحدة من الناس (19 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم 

ما في مشكله 

و افضل استخدام اللغه العربيه الفصحى 

حتى افهم الجميع


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أستاذنا / صبري النجار
على كل جهد تبذله لإحياء اللغة العربية لغة القرآن والعلم
أنا معك تمامًا في كل ما ذكرت 
ولكن ما رأيك ان نبدأ بوضع دروس في اللغة العربية حتى تسقط كل حجة
وبدلًا من أن يذهب محب العامية إلى قراءة الموضوعات التافهة ماذا يضيره لو ذهب لقراءة هذه الدروس
ونبدأ في التعلم كما قال أخونا جاسر كما تعلمنا كتابة الحروف الهجائية
وكلنا نذكر عندما بدأنا في التعلم كم كان ذلك عسيرًا 
والآن ولله الحمد تعلمنا قراءة و كتابة أكثر من لغة
والله المستعان 
وأعانك الله وبارك الله فيك وكل من أعان أمتنا على النهوض من تلك الكبوة
وجزاكم الله خيرًا


----------



## صبري النجار (30 يونيو 2006)

أخي الحبيب أبو عبدالله السلفي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد منعني من الدخول إلى الملتقى سفري من قاهرة المعز إلى مهبط الوحي مكة المكرمة منذ عدة أشهر.
أخي الحبيب، ترى هل من المناسب البدء في مراجعة قواعد النحو والصرف؟ أم التعليق الخفيف على بعض القواعد ؟
فإن كان من المناسب التعليق الخفيف، عندئذ لنا أن نبدأ بأبسط القواعد وليكن مثلاً ( رفع الفاعل)
فقوام الجملة العربية ( الفعلُ و الفاعلُ)
تقول: نجح زيدٌ
وإعرابها: نجحَ : فعلٌ ماضٍ مبنيٌ على الفتحِ
زيدٌ: فاعلٌ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمةُ الظاهرة على آخره.
وإن أعربنا: نجح مصطفى
لقلنا 
مصطفى: فاعلٌ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمةُ المقدرة
ولو أعربنا : أنتج المهندسون طائرةً
لقلنا:
المهندسون: فاعلٌ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم
أما إذا تعرضنا للمثنى وقلنا 

صممَ المهندسانِ سيارةً
صممت المهندستانِ مدينةً

لكان إعراب الفاعل على النحو التالي:
المهندسانِ أو (المهندستانِ) : فاعلٌ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف لأنه مُثَـنّى

معنى ذلك أنه من الخطأ أن نقول: 
أنتج المهندسين طائرةً
لأن المهندسين فاعل مرفوع، والياء من علامة النصب - لا الرفع.
فالأحرى أن تكون الجملة

أنتج المهندسون طائرةً .
والله الموفق
صبري النجار


----------



## محمود البكر (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*نعم هذا هو الأفضل لنا جميعا*

حرى بنا ان نتحاور بلغة القرآن
بارك الله فيكم ونفعكم بما علمكم
ونفع بكم الأمة
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## uday12 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك 
ياريت الكل يستعملون اللغة الفصحى ان امكن
وجزاكم الله الف خير 
اخوكم


----------



## علي داود (3 سبتمبر 2006)

المهندس علي



اللغة هي الحضارة


----------



## صبري النجار (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي محمود البكر
أخي علي داود
اخي uday12 

تتفقون جميعكم على حتمية استعمال الفصحى وتنحية العاميات الدارجة
إذن فماذا نقول لأخينا الحبيب زميلنا SUP060 الذي يكتب ( انتا)
انتا موهوب وعندك اختراعات وتصميمات ادخل وشارك في اكبر فريق عربي للاختراع 

وماذا نقول للألفاظ الخليجية مثل: أبغاك و أبيك (بمعنى أريدك) والألفاظ القاهرية مثل: ياريت و دلوقت.
متى سنكف عن استخدام العاميات؟ 
ومتى سنعطي اللغة حقها في هذا الإعلان:
* لتكن خبيراً في مجال الأسهم*
الذي تطالعنا صفحة الملتقي بنصه كما يلي:
* لتكن خبير في مجال الأسهم*

لماذا لاننصب خبر كان (خبيراً) 

أرجو معرفة اقتراحاتكم مشكورين
وبارك الله فيكم
صبري النجار


----------



## ونيس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الكرام 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

أؤيد كل ما تم طرحه في أهمية استخدام اللغة العربية.

وجزيت عنها خيراً يا صبري النجار

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

إن أفضل ما نتمناه هو التعامل باللغة العربية الفصحى لكون ذلك يبعد المفاهيم الخاطئة من حياتنا
وما أحلى أيضاً التمثل بالصفات العربية الأصيلة فبذلك نبني الحاضر والمستقبل الأفضل


----------



## الهندسي (24 ديسمبر 2006)

حين اريد ان اتحدث مع شخص معين بسهوله لن استخدم سوى اللغة الاسهل وهي اللهجة العامية .. والعالم اليوم اصبح قرية واحدة والخليجي يفهم المصري والليبي والمصري يفهم العراقي والعراقي يفهم التونسي وكلنا امة واحدة مهما اختلفت لهجاتنا


----------



## ابناء فلسطين (5 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وانا مع هذه الفكرة 100%


----------



## aminabdulhady (1 نوفمبر 2008)

هل اروع من لغة القران
اسمع ناس شهادتهم لا تتعدى دبلومات ومع ذلك ينطق كلمة انجليزي على كلمة فرنسي على كلمة من الشارع لبيان ثقافته فأكتشف أنه دبلوم


----------



## aminabdulhady (13 مايو 2009)

أود أن تكون لغتنا العربية هي وسيلة التخاطب بيننا ، والجهلاء الحقيقيون هم من يهربون منها الى غيرها بادعاء الثقافة وما هو الا الجهل المركب


----------



## بن عباس (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## archjamal (18 أبريل 2010)

_______________________________________________​


----------



## the mist (19 أبريل 2010)

كلامك يا خويا مظبوط بالميه ميه

أنا أحب المزاح ، أرى أن يكون التحدث بالعربية
و ذلك أني رأيت في بعض المواضع سوء تفاهم
بسبب اللهجات


----------



## علي داود (23 أبريل 2010)

اويد الموضوع 100% واقول ان اكثر من نصف المعلومات تضيع بسبب اللغة


----------



## complexman (19 أغسطس 2010)

اوافق بشده وأتمنى أن يستجيب الجميع ...وجزاكم الله كل خير يا أخى.


----------



## الكوكب (19 أغسطس 2010)

إنا معكم على الدرب سائرون إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد عبد العليم (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انا معك يا اخي العزيز ولنحاول ان نتلزم باللغة العربية بعيدا عن العامية وانا متاكد ان اصرارنا والتزامنا بذلك سيثرينا ويزيدنا قوة والتزام بلغتنا الاصيلة والتي هي بلاشك ثرية جدا بالالفاظ والمصطلحات واحب ان انوه ان كثيرا من المصطلحات العلمية في اللغة الاجنبية اصلها مصطلحات عربية وكذلك كثير من المصطلحات الاجنبية هي من اختراع صاحب النظرية او الاختراع .
وفقكم الله والي الامام​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (15 سبتمبر 2010)

وان معكم بهذا الاقتراح الجميل والجيد وما احوجنا للغه العربيه


----------



## ahmedbabers87 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشكركم على المحافظه على قيمة اللغة العربية الفصحى في المنتدى*


----------



## جمال عبد اللاهي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، لا أعتقد بوجود رجل عربي غيور على دينه غيور على قوميته غيور على لغته سيخالف الأخ صبري في دعوته الوجيهة ولكن المهم هو التنفيذ وكما قال الأخ صبري هو سعة الصدر وحسن الظن في أنفسنا وألا يوخذ التنبيه على أنه تسفيه وكما قال القائل رحم الله رجلا أهدى إلى عيوبي فأنا أؤيد دعواك يا أخ صبري بنسبة 100 % جزى الله الأخ صبري خير الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## دعاء نعيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## نجدت كوبرلي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

- لكل لغة جمالها ، فالشعر يقفد معناه اذا ترجم من لغة لأخرى
- العربية من ضمن اللغات الصعبة فهي الوحيدة التي تحتوى على (المثنى) و (جمع المذكر - جمع المؤنث - جمع التكسير) 
- المنتدى عربي فيجب ان يكون التواصل بالعربية ويفضل الفصحى لتلافي صعوبة التواصل وخصوصا بين المغرب العربي وشرقه 
- في احد الدورات التدريبية في احد الدول الاوربية كان المشرف علينا من المغرب العربي وتمكنا من التواصل من خلال العربية الفصحى 
- لو دخلنا منتدى الماني وجب علينا التواصل بالالمانية ؟​


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نجدت كوبرلي قال:


> - لكل لغة جمالها ، فالشعر يقفد معناه اذا ترجم من لغة لأخرى
> - العربية من ضمن اللغات الصعبة فهي الوحيدة التي تحتوى على (المثنى) و (جمع المذكر - جمع المؤنث - جمع التكسير)
> - المنتدى عربي فيجب ان يكون التواصل بالعربية ويفضل الفصحى لتلافي صعوبة التواصل وخصوصا بين المغرب العربي وشرقه
> - في احد الدورات التدريبية في احد الدول الاوربية كان المشرف علينا من المغرب العربي وتمكنا من التواصل من خلال العربية الفصحى
> - لو دخلنا منتدى الماني وجب علينا التواصل بالالمانية ؟​




رأى سليم تماما واوافق عليه ...وأدعو الجميع الإلتزام بلغتنا العربية فهى لغة قرآننا وهى هويتنا وماضينا ومستقبلنا وهى فخرنا التليد ...وأدعو مشددا لتعريب جميع العلوم وتظافر كل الجهود المتاحة والممكنة لتحقيق ذلك فلغتنا من الأسباب الأولى والقوية لتجمعنا ...وشكرا على الموضوع القيم....


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي صبري فعلا موضوع يستحق التنويه 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## عباس كريم (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك يا اخي العزيز على هذا الطرح المفيد مع خالص امنيتي لك بلتوفيق


----------



## nadar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اللغة هى لغة المحاكاة والفاظ كثيرة فى اللغة ليست عربية وعربت


----------



## ومضة عمر (7 أكتوبر 2011)

انا معك اخي الكريم
فاللغة العريية بحر واسع
فان لم تسفني كلمة ما فهناك العديد من المفردات التي تؤدي بنا الى نفس المعنى
لنتضافر و لنلاتقي من اجل اثراء انفسنا بهذا الكم الزاخر
المحاولات و ان كثرت فلن تعيبنا
شكرا على طرحك المتميز .


----------



## ومضة عمر (7 أكتوبر 2011)

انا معك اخي الكريم
فاللغة العريية بحر واسع
فان لم تسفني كلمة ما فهناك العديد من المفردات التي تؤدي بنا الى نفس المعنى
لنتضافر من اجل اثراء انفسنا بهذا الكم الزاخر
المحاولات و ان كثرت فلن تعيبنا
شكرا على طرحك المتميز .


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

صبري النجار قال:


> إخواني الأحباء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بخصوص قسم العناية باللغة العربية ، أستشير سيادتم في التالي:
> 
> ...



ا*لحمد لله/

وأنا بدوري أثمن المجهود والفكرة الجبارة
نعم بما أن المنتدي عربي ويدعو الى العروبة فلا بد من التحدث بالفصحة 

للرقي بلغتنا أولا ونرقى نخن بها ثانيا 

وننافس الأمم الأخرى 

وعليه فكل من يطلع على موضوعنا هذا في أن يجتهد ليكتب بالفصحة لغضة الضاد 

وأحسن وأفضل وأحلى اللغات 

كيف لا يكون كذلك وخاتمت الرسالات كانت بلغة العرب

أخوكم طالب جامعي 
*​
-الجزائر-


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

مشكوررين كتيير


----------

